# abrir cuenta en Zürcher Kantonalbank ZKB



## micamor (25 Sep 2012)

Aunque hay varios post sobre esta banco, pero están difuminados en el foro.
Aquí dejo información clara y directa:

¿Como abrir una cuenta en ZBK? Banco Cantonal de Zurich

Es un banco muy seguro, en la siguiente lista, está en tercero en seguridad.

WORLD'S 50 SAFEST BANKS 2012 | Global Finance

Proceso:

- Se manda un correo en inglés (traducción google), diciendo que solo hablas español y estas interesado en abrir una cuenta.

- Te responde un asesor en español con las condiciones:
Dinero legal, tienes que justificar su procedencia.
El dinero se ingresa mediante transferencia, no en maletín.
Cantidad mínima 100.000€.
Hay que desplazarse allí todos los titulares para firmar la documentación
Mantenimiento de la cuenta 20€. (la cuenta puede ser en Euros y CHF)

Existen vuelos baratos con easyjet hasta Basel-Mulhouse-Freiburg (FSL)
Desde allí se alquilo un coche y llega hasta Zurich.


----------



## Vidar (25 Sep 2012)

¿tienes información de intereses, tarjetas y alquiler de cajas?

¿sabes las comisiones por invertir en ZGLD?

¿puedes detallar un poco mejor como organizar el viaje?

Gracias.

.


----------



## eolico (25 Sep 2012)

Les llame ya hace mucho pero el tipo que me atendio tenia tan poco interes en que abriera la cuenta e iba tan sobrado que pase. Al final me fui a otro banco.

Los 20 de comision son mensuales o anuales?

Tambien puedes volar directo a Zurich con Swiss. Casi que te compensa el alquiler del coche.


----------



## micamor (25 Sep 2012)

A mí me respondieron a mi segundo correo. Una vez comentado que reunía las condiciones para ser cliente, trato en el correo muy bueno.
La comisión es de 20 anuales.
No tengo información de otros productos, no estoy interesado.
Los intereses, pues como cualquier banco extranjero cero coma algo (una miseria), irrelevante de momento.
Me ofrecen e-banking.
No estoy interesado en tarjetas.
Me permiten que pueda llegar a la cantidad mínima en un período de 6 meses.

Volar con Swiss, depende de la ciudad de origen de cada uno. Yo ya he comprado el billete con Esasyjet.


Mi opinión: Para cantidades grandes, este banco.
Para cantidades más pequeñas, tarjetas y demás. Ing Lux


----------



## japiluser (25 Sep 2012)

Pillo sitio en low cost!


----------



## Vidar (25 Sep 2012)

micamor dijo:


> A mí me respondieron a mi segundo correo. Una vez comentado que reunía las condiciones para ser cliente, trato en el correo muy bueno.
> La comisión es de 20 anuales.
> No tengo información de otros productos, no estoy interesado.
> Los intereses, pues como cualquier banco extranjero cero coma algo (una miseria), irrelevante de momento.
> ...



¿Te cobran algo por el e-banking?, 

¿sabes el coste de transferencias on-line desde ZKB?,

¿Está adscrito a SEPA?

.


----------



## micamor (25 Sep 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> ¿Te cobran algo por el e-banking?,
> 
> ¿sabes el coste de transferencias on-line desde ZKB?,
> 
> ...



E-banking gratis.
Transferencias on-line gratis
Sí, suiza pertenece a SEPA, solamente cuando es en euros.

ZKB - SEPA


----------



## euroburbuja (25 Sep 2012)

micamor dijo:


> Aunque hay varios post sobre esta banco, pero están difuminados en el foro.
> Aquí dejo información clara y directa:
> 
> ¿Como abrir una cuenta en ZBK? Banco Cantonal de Zurich
> ...



*y de rentabilidad dan algo?

La info siempre se agradece, pero me parece la peor opción que he visto en el foro.*

Vamos que cuesta la jugada unos 1300€ y como la rentabilidad es cero perdemos el 4% que nos darían aquí: son 4000€

*Total en perdidas el primer año= 5.300€*

*Esta opción es RUINOSA, usted ha abierto allí la cuenta o solo lo dice para ver si algún mentecato cuela y la abre?*


----------



## Vidar (25 Sep 2012)

micamor dijo:


> E-banking gratis.
> Transferencias on-line gratis
> Sí, suiza pertenece a SEPA, solamente cuando es en euros.
> 
> ZKB - SEPA



¿Puedes dar más detalles del viaje?

¿Te atendieron allí en español?

.


----------



## micamor (25 Sep 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> ¿Puedes dar más detalles del viaje?
> 
> ¿Te atendieron allí en español?
> 
> .



Sobre el viaje:
Busca la compañía low cost que salga de tu zona. En mi caso esasyjet.
El aeropuerto más cercano, en mi caso Basel-Mulhouse-Freiburg (FSL).
Reservas coche de alquiler (zona francesa en más barata), cuando llegues allí le ponen la dirección en el Tomtom, y no hay más.
Para hoteles, utilizo Booking.com: Hoteles en España. ¡Reserva ahora tu hotel!.

Como respuesta a euroburbuja:

Para gustos colores.
Los cálculos matemáticos también los tengo realizados. (son 20 € año)
En ningún momento he dicho en el foro que sea una buena idea ingresar el dinero en Suiza, solamente informo como hacerlo.
Lo único que hay de cierto:
Es que he contactado con el banco (intercambiado) e-mail.
Que cumplo las condiciones para ser cliente.
Y que ya tengo los billetes del avión comprados y pagados, para mi y toda mi familia.
A fecha de hoy, estoy totalmente de acuerdo, es la peor inversión del foro.
Pero de aquí a 10 años, ya hablaremos.
Yo dispongo de esos ahorros, porque nunca me creí eso de que los pisos nunca bajan, así que acerté de pleno.

P.D. No voy a negar que es duro saber que voy a perder un 4% de interés. La perdidas son grandes es cierto.

El coste del viaje, no me lo tomo como gastos, ya que he buscado un puente y será un salida familiar, suelo realizar viajes al extranjero en los puentes mediante compañias low cost.

Pero también tengo un familiar que se compró un apartamento (de esos que nunca bajan) para la jubilación. Ahora está casi jubilado, pagando hipoteca y sin poder vender el apartamento, puedo decir que está jodido (vaya inversión). Estoy seguro que la mía, no será peor.


----------



## euroburbuja (25 Sep 2012)

micamor dijo:


> Sobre el viaje:
> Busca la compañía low cost que salga de tu zona. En mi caso esasyjet.
> El aeropuerto más cercano, en mi caso Basel-Mulhouse-Freiburg (FSL).
> Reservas coche de alquiler (zona francesa en más barata), cuando llegues allí le ponen la dirección en el Tomtom, y no hay más.
> ...



A ver... Es un banco bastante fuerte y solvente, eso no lo cuestiono, pero le recomiendo que lo medite si es la mejor opción. No se precipite. estos temas hay que decidirlos en frío. 

En el hipotetico caso de salir España del Euro (supongo que de eso quiere protegerse) hay bastante margen. Yo que usted valoraría otras opciones. Yo tampoco me hipotequé cuando todo el mundo lo hacía y tambien tengo algún ahorrillo pero llevarlo allí supone perder mucha pasta.


----------



## piru (25 Sep 2012)

¿Sabes qué comisiones cobran por la compra, custodia y dividendos de acciones?


----------



## micamor (26 Sep 2012)

Desconozco la comisiones por el tema de acciones y otros productos financieros.
Para operar en bolsa, creo que SQ puede ser una buena opción.
Yo solamente lo quiero (de momento para custodiar mis ahorros)

En respuesta a euroburbuja.

No es una decisión precipitada, llevo bastante tiempo pensandola.
El año pasado metí estos ahorros en diferentes bancos y gané unos suculentos intereses.
Pero, creo que ha llegado el momento.
Llevo ya dos años con está idea, ver link al final, unas de mis primeras aportaciones al foro, octubre de 2010.
Inicialmente, mis intenciones erán https://www.bcee.lu/ pero me pusieron como condiciones que el 50% de los ahorros se tenían que invertir en productos financieros, luxemburgo ha sido mi país favorito.
Ahora me he decantado por Suiza.
Te puedo asegurar, que la decisión es meditada, y entre mi mujer y yo, le hemos dedicamos horas a comentar el tema. Insisto, es duro perder el 4'5% de intereses, pero, es una decisión ya tomada, con todos sus riesgos.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...r-ahorros-fuera-de-espana-14.html#post3361168


----------



## euroburbuja (26 Sep 2012)

micamor dijo:


> Desconozco la comisiones por el tema de acciones y otros productos financieros.
> Para operar en bolsa, creo que SQ puede ser una buena opción.
> Yo solamente lo quiero (de momento para custodiar mis ahorros)
> 
> ...



Pues yo no tengo ningún miedo. *Esto a lo que va es a mas europa*, vease unión bancaria, El compromiso del BCE, la compra de deuda o los acuerdos ya firmados... 

*España no va a salir del Euro* porque su única posibilidad es mantenerse en el euro y recibir el dinero que necesita.

*Nadie va a expulsar a España del Euro* porque No hay ningún medio legal para expulsar a ningún país del euro aunque incumpla acuerdos (vease Grecia) y 

*A Nadie le interesa que España salga del euro* porque se hundiría toda europa al verse arrastrada y se montaría aquí la tercera guerra mundial.

No quiero convencerle de nada pero usted teme un escenario que es muy improbable, pero que en el caso de que se produjera su dinero no estaría seguro en ningún sitio. Suiza compra deuda de paises del euro, Invierte en euros, presta a bancos de la zona euro...

En estos momentos las interconexiones bancarias son monstruosas y todo afecta. Es lo que tiene la globalización...

Todo evoluciona a mas europa, no hay marcha atrás.

Le deseo mucha suerte en su decisión.


----------



## Vidar (26 Sep 2012)

micamor dijo:


> Insisto, es duro perder el 4'5% de intereses, pero, es una decisión ya tomada, con todos sus riesgos.



Es un 4,5% bruto en los bancos que peor están, para dinero nuevo, algunas con vinculación, con condiciones penosas de cancelación anticipada... 

A ese 4,5% hay que descontar un mínimo de un 21% lo que nos da un 3,55%, que aún es pero no vence la inflación real 3.97%

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ulio-2012-3-97-energia-tira-de-inflacion.html

La manera de aunar la seguridad de ZKB y vencer la inflación, además sin pagar el 35% de intereses bancarios en Suiza es ahorrar allí buena parte en oro físico, que es el fin último que persigo.

.


----------



## alvono (26 Sep 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> La manera de aunar la seguridad de ZKB y vencer la inflación, además sin pagar el 35% de intereses bancarios en Suiza es ahorrar allí buena parte en oro físico, que es el fin último que persigo.



Una alternativa más sencilla y casi igual de segura es comprar su ETF de oro desde cualquier otro broker. Evidentemente tener una cuenta directa con el oro asignado a tu nombre es mejor, pero el ETF se puede comprar a partir de 1oz.


----------



## Vidar (26 Sep 2012)

alvono dijo:


> Una alternativa más sencilla y casi igual de segura es comprar su ETF de oro desde cualquier otro broker. Evidentemente tener una cuenta directa con el oro asignado a tu nombre es mejor, pero el ETF se puede comprar a partir de 1oz.



Es que el ETF, aunque el ZGLD está garantizado en físico, paga comisiones e impuestos. Yo voy más por tenerlo almacenado en una caja de seguridad en ZKB.

A lo mejor una parte si puede estar en ZGLD por comodidad, pero sólo una parte.

.


----------



## nekcab (26 Sep 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> *y de rentabilidad dan algo?
> 
> La info siempre se agradece, pero me parece la peor opción que he visto en el foro.*
> 
> ...



Usted, si no tiene datos.... ¿se los inventa?
Mtto=20€ anuales
Transporte=210€
Hotel=60€
Inversión=... a gusto (ETF's, Fondos, Acciones,...)
Intereses por cuenta a extranjeros=0,8% anuales


----------



## el juli (26 Sep 2012)

micamor dijo:


> Desconozco la comisiones por el tema de acciones y otros productos financieros.
> Para operar en bolsa, creo que SQ puede ser una buena opción.
> Yo solamente lo quiero (de momento para custodiar mis ahorros)
> 
> ...



Agradezco que compartas tus reflexiones y conocimientos sobre ZKB con los demás foreros. Me parecen de los más acertado. Yo si alcanzara el mínimo haría como tú. Me parece una buena idea.

No entiendo por qué la gente se empeña en hacer cambiar de idea a los demás. Ya somos mayorcitos para que cada uno piense lo que le conviene


----------



## micamor (26 Sep 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> La manera de aunar la seguridad de ZKB y vencer la inflación, además sin pagar el 35% de intereses bancarios en Suiza es ahorrar allí buena parte en oro físico, que es el fin último que persigo.
> 
> .



En ZKB desconozco el tema del oro físico, además su página en versión completa solo está en Alemán.

En otro banco que también he estado muy interesado, sí tiene la opción de oro físico. (link en francés, pulsando arriba en la banderita sale la versión inglesa)

https://www.bcee.lu/Particuliers/Placements/Métaux-Précieux


Aunque he de suponer, que ZKB, también los tendrá.


----------



## euroburbuja (26 Sep 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Es un 4,5% bruto en los bancos que peor están, para dinero nuevo, algunas con vinculación, con condiciones penosas de cancelación anticipada...
> 
> A ese 4,5% hay que descontar un mínimo de un 21% lo que nos da un 3,55%, que aún es pero no vence la inflación real 3.97%
> 
> ...



El peor consejo que he escuchado. Usted no se entera de nada. El oro ha subido lo que ha subido por especulación y ya está en máximos y BAJANDO.

Compre usted un lingote de oro (ocupa muy poco),lo guarda en su casa y dentro de 6 meses o 1 año intente venderlo a ver lo que le dan.


----------



## alvono (26 Sep 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Es que el ETF, aunque el ZGLD está garantizado en físico, paga comisiones e impuestos. Yo voy más por tenerlo almacenado en una caja de seguridad en ZKB.
> 
> A lo mejor una parte si puede estar en ZGLD por comodidad, pero sólo una parte.
> 
> .



Las comisiones dependen del broker, pero seguramente no serán mayores que las de una cuenta de oro asignado. En cuanto a los impuestos es lo mismo, solo pagas por las plusvalías a la hora de vender y si quieres ocultarlas a hacienda siempre puedes usar un broker de un país que no informe a la hacienda española.


----------



## Vidar (26 Sep 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> El peor consejo que he escuchado. Usted no se entera de nada. El oro ha subido lo que ha subido por especulación y ya está en máximos y BAJANDO.
> 
> Compre usted un lingote de oro (ocupa muy poco),lo guarda en su casa y dentro de 6 meses o 1 año intente venderlo a ver lo que le dan.



ya ves, kamikaze que es uno :rolleye:

Y para que tú si te enteres de algo:

revalorización del oro <=> impresión infinita en todas las divisas.
máximos: queda para máximos ($1900)
lingotes: peor inversión que en monedas pero mejor que en papelotes.

.


----------



## eolico (26 Sep 2012)

nekcab dijo:


> Usted, si no tiene datos.... ¿se los inventa?
> Mtto=20€ anuales
> Transporte=210€
> Hotel=60€
> ...




En mi caso 180 del avion con swiss y sin hotel, fui por la mañana y volvi por la tarde (total para los 15 min de hacer el papeleo no hace falta mas). 

Añadir unos 6 euros por trayecto del tren del aeropuerto al centro de zurich. Comer, paseo y tomar algo, pero esto no cuenta porque he de comer igualmente (aunque alli sea algo mas caro).

Por cierto alguien sabe si en el ZKB:

- se puede operar con ETF y opciones por internet?
- cuanto vale al año una caja de seguridad?


----------



## nekcab (29 Sep 2012)

eolico dijo:


> En mi caso 180 del avion con swiss y sin hotel, fui por la mañana y volvi por la tarde (total para los 15 min de hacer el papeleo no hace falta mas).
> 
> Añadir unos 6 euros por trayecto del tren del aeropuerto al centro de zurich. Comer, paseo y tomar algo, pero esto no cuenta porque he de comer igualmente (aunque alli sea algo mas caro).
> 
> ...



Comisión Entrada x una ETF:........0,8%
Comisión Entrada x una Bonds:.....0,6%
Comisión Entrada x una Funds:.....0,3%
Custody Account Management:....0,12%(p.a.) *
* = antes de contratar, p.e. una ETF, debes contratar éste último.

Eso sí, por internet hay un descuento del:
-12,5%: para "Funds"
-*50%*: *productos del ZKB*, salvo "funds", claro.


----------



## erre (17 Abr 2013)

Será que han bajado las comisiones de mantenimiento de cuenta... a mí me piden 6 CHF por año.

Lo demás tal y como se explica en los primeros posts.

8:


----------



## euroburbuja (17 Abr 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> El peor consejo que he escuchado. Usted no se entera de nada. El oro ha subido lo que ha subido por especulación y ya está en máximos y BAJANDO.
> 
> Compre usted un lingote de oro (ocupa muy poco),lo guarda en su casa y dentro de 6 meses o 1 año intente venderlo a ver lo que le dan.





*YA OS AVISE QUE EL ORO IBA A PETAR* :no:


----------



## nekcab (17 Abr 2013)

erre dijo:


> Será que han bajado las comisiones de mantenimiento de cuenta... a mí me piden 6 CHF por año.
> 
> Lo demás tal y como se explica en los primeros posts.
> 
> 8:



¿No será pq se tratará de cuentas en francos suizos? Tienen un precio más bajo...


----------



## Vidar (17 Abr 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> *YA OS AVISE QUE EL ORO IBA A PETAR* :no:



A tí si que te van a petar en esos bancos raros donde te metes mendigando el 3%.

.


----------



## edumovil84 (17 Abr 2013)

Hola, si una vez abierta la cuenta disminuyes tu posicion por debajo de 100k que pasa?

saludos,


----------



## euroburbuja (17 Abr 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> A tí si que te van a petar en esos bancos raros donde te metes mendigando el 3%.
> 
> .



Pues mira, antes ha petado el oro :XX:


----------



## Vidar (17 Abr 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Pues mira, antes ha petado el oro :XX:



Que yo sepa el oro sigue pesando lo mismo, no ha mermado y ya subirá cuando te hagan la quita a la chipriota... o a la española que va a ser peor.

.


----------



## euroburbuja (17 Abr 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Que yo sepa el oro sigue pesando lo mismo, no ha mermado y ya subirá cuando te hagan la quita a la chipriota... o a la española que va a ser peor.
> 
> .



el oro sigue pesando lo mismo pero valiendo menos )


----------



## el juli (17 Abr 2013)

Pues nada, que cada uno haga lo que estime conveniente y el tiempo dirá...

Yo si pudiera ZKB, puesto que busco seguridad, no un 3%


----------



## Vidar (17 Abr 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> el oro sigue pesando lo mismo pero valiendo menos )



Que su cotización sea menor no importa mucho por que nadie tiene necesidad de vender, el oro es un activo refugio y se vende lo último a no ser que pete el dólar, el euro, haya quitas masivas de deuda, en depósitos, quiebra de bancos sistémicos, guerra en Irán, hiperinflación, nos echen del euro a la neopeseta, etc, etc y la subida pudiera ser más que interesante descontada la inflación.

.


----------



## euroburbuja (17 Abr 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Que su cotización sea menor no importa mucho por que nadie tiene necesidad de vender, el oro es un activo refugio y se vende lo último a no ser que pete el dólar, el euro, haya quitas masivas de deuda, en depósitos, quiebra de bancos sistémicos, guerra en Irán, hiperinflación, nos echen del euro a la neopeseta, etc, etc y la subida pudiera ser más que interesante descontada la inflación.
> 
> .



Bla bla bla

El oro ha bajado de precio? *Sí*

Y continuará bajando. ya se lo advertí en este hilo hace 6 meses. Ahora a disfrutar las bajadas que va a seguir teniendo el oro. ::

---------- Post added 17-abr-2013 at 22:30 ----------

Mira este vídeo que te aclarará las dudas sobre el oro:

[YOUTUBE]7A6W3Ak8z20[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vidar (17 Abr 2013)

Muchacho, vete a refugiarte a tu minibanco del 3%, que el oro y zkb son refugios para los que les da igual no recibir intereses o que el oro baje un 10% en cotización por que privaciones no van a pasar. 

.


----------



## euroburbuja (17 Abr 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Muchacho, vete a refugiarte a tu minibanco del 3%, que el oro y zkb son refugios para los que les da igual no recibir intereses o que el oro baje un 10% en cotización por que privaciones no van a pasar.
> 
> .



hay que ver lo que le molesta al nene que el oro esté bajando.

¿Estas perdiendo dinero? desde luego no ganas al 4% 



Te recomiendo un audio calentito de hoy:

Tiro al ciudadano - Economía Directa 17-04-2013 en mp3 (17/04 a las 09:31:53) 01:03:03 1958192 - iVoox


*Veo a los de "compro oro" ARRUINANDOSE* :XX:


----------



## Vidar (17 Abr 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> hay que ver lo que le molesta al nene que el oro esté bajando.
> 
> ¿Estas perdiendo dinero? desde luego no ganas al 4%



La muchachada como tú no entendéis bien lo que es defender la riqueza, ¿te crees que le preocupa mucho a quien tenga un millón en oro perder un 10% cuando tiene otros activos y rentas?

Lo que tiene es un seguro para si se queda sin sus rentas y le embargan sus cuentas aún le quedarán suficientes millones para no tener que arrastrar el culo como los que necesitan ese 3% tan arriesgado para poder vivir un poco.

.

---------- Post added 17-abr-2013 at 22:46 ----------




euroburbuja dijo:


> Te recomiendo un audio calentito de hoy:
> 
> Tiro al ciudadano - Economía Directa 17-04-2013 en mp3 (17/04 a las 09:31:53) 01:03:03 1958192 - iVoox
> 
> ...



Se ve que no lo has escuchado bien, por que al final dice Jordi LLatzer: "_que pena que no baje más para poder comprar_".

.


----------



## el juli (17 Abr 2013)

Aplazad la polémica un año y dentro de un año vemos quién tenía razón


----------



## micamor (17 Abr 2013)

edumovil84 dijo:


> Hola, si una vez abierta la cuenta disminuyes tu posicion por debajo de 100k que pasa?
> 
> saludos,



Si son disminuciones puntuales, es fácil que puedas negociarlo. Si la disminución es durante bastante tiempo entonces te pueden cobrar 240€ anuales o invitarte a cancelar la cuenta.
Me supongo que todo es negociable y dependerá de lo buen cliente que seas.


----------



## Marina (18 Abr 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Que su cotización sea menor no importa mucho por que nadie tiene necesidad de vender, el oro es un activo refugio y se vende lo último a no ser que pete el dólar, el euro, haya quitas masivas de deuda, en depósitos, quiebra de bancos sistémicos, guerra en Irán, hiperinflación, nos echen del euro a la neopeseta, etc, etc y la subida pudiera ser más que interesante descontada la inflación.
> 
> .



es el mismo argumento que con el ladrillo...
que si el ladrillo siempre está...

Despues de ese comentario esta clara la burbuja de oro.


----------



## Vidar (18 Abr 2013)

Marina dijo:


> es el mismo argumento que con el ladrillo...
> que si el ladrillo siempre está...
> 
> Despues de ese comentario esta clara la burbuja de oro.



Con unas sutiles diferencias: los bienes raíces han dejado de ser refugio, son ilíquidos y la mayoría de la gente que "himbierte" lo tiene que hacer a crédito.

Por lo demás los inmuebles en épocas pasadas han protegido y muy bien de situaciones como las enumeradas anteriormente, pero eran otros tiempos.

Después de una producción masiva de vivienda, un estrangulamiento del crédito y una ubicación en un país en vías de tercermundialización, ya no puede proteger de nada.

.


----------



## vidarr (18 Abr 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> *Después de una producción masiva de vivienda*, un estrangulamiento del crédito y una ubicación en un país en vías de tercermundialización, ya no puede proteger de nada.
> .



Entonces pongámonos a producir oro como locos! Oh mierda no se puede 

Va a ser que no es lo mismo.


----------



## euroburbuja (18 Abr 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> La muchachada como tú no entendéis bien lo que es defender la riqueza, ¿te crees que le preocupa mucho a quien tenga un millón en oro perder un 10% cuando tiene otros activos y rentas?
> 
> Lo que tiene es un seguro para si se queda sin sus rentas y le embargan sus cuentas aún le quedarán suficientes millones para no tener que arrastrar el culo como los que necesitan ese 3% tan arriesgado para poder vivir un poco.
> 
> ...



Mira que eres cabezota chavalin. EL ORO HA BAJADO DE PRECIO y sigue BAJANDO y el que compró oro está PERDIENDO DINERO ::::::::::::

---------- Post added 18-abr-2013 at 08:39 ----------




el juli dijo:


> Aplazad la polémica un año y dentro de un año vemos quién tenía razón



En este hilo es de hace mas de 6 meses y yo avise en este y en otros que el oro estaba muy burbujeado y iba a bajar osea que ya vemos quien se come sus palabras. El primero el forero vidar que aconsejaba comprar oro a la gente.

LEE:

*El oro y el petróleo se desploman por las dudas sobre la economía china | mercados | Cinco Días*


----------



## Vidar (18 Abr 2013)

Si sigues sin saber para lo que sirve realmente el oro no es mi problema, ya se ha explicado.

Sigue creyendo que el oro es una "himbersión" como en un chicharro de bolsa o en preferentes que te irá bien, al igual que crees que tener un deposito en bancos quebrados te da la seguridad del ZKB.

Ya estuviste en el hilo de Swissquote diciendo durante un año que lo iban a perder todo por que ya iba todo muy bien en Europa y que no pasaría nada... hasta lo de Chipre donde reconociste el owned y no te ha durado la humildad ni un mes.

.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (18 Abr 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Ya estuviste en el hilo de Swissquote diciendo durante un año que lo iban a perder todo por que ya iba todo muy bien en Europa y que no pasaría nada... hasta lo de Chipre donde reconociste el owned y no te ha durado la humildad ni un mes.



Habrá que tener paciencia y esperar que de aquí 2 o 3 años, cuando el oro se haya disparado, salga otra vez con la cabeza agachada reconociendo formalmente su mega owned pero interiormente continúe deseándonos lo peor, como buen mezquino envidioso de los que tienen mas que él.

De todas maneras Vidar, tu paciencia por intentar razonar con alguien que ha decidido no escuchar NADA, y responder con demagogia barata y jijis y jajas, está pasando de "paciencia de santo" a "paciencia de tonto" ... ponlo en ignore y no pierdas mas tu tiempo.


----------



## euroburbuja (18 Abr 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Habrá que tener paciencia y esperar que de aquí 2 o 3 años, cuando el oro se haya disparado, salga otra vez con la cabeza agachada reconociendo formalmente su mega owned pero interiormente continúe deseándonos lo peor, como buen mezquino envidioso de los que tienen mas que él.
> 
> De todas maneras Vidar, tu paciencia por intentar razonar con alguien que ha decidido no escuchar NADA, y responder con demagogia barata y jijis y jajas, está pasando de "paciencia de santo" a "paciencia de tonto" ... ponlo en ignore y no pierdas mas tu tiempo.



*A fecha de hoy el oro está bajando porque ha petado así que los que deberiáis reconocer la equivocación soys vosotros. Yo en lo del oro he acertado.*

---------- Post added 18-abr-2013 at 13:24 ----------

*Leeros la prensa
*
Los grandes 'damnificados' por el descalabro del oro,Inversin - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansin.com


----------



## bullish consensus (18 Abr 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Habrá que tener paciencia y esperar que de aquí 2 o 3 años, cuando el oro se haya disparado, salga otra vez con la cabeza agachada reconociendo formalmente su mega owned pero interiormente continúe deseándonos lo peor, como buen mezquino envidioso de los que tienen mas que él.
> 
> es que las cosas son así, tú tienes una idea y la sigues, en medio pueden pasar cosas y mas cosas, no todas favorables, pero la idea sigue intacta porque es en lo que tú crees, el oro es una idea respaldada por 5000 años, me apuesto lo que sea a que antes de 5 años vuelve a maximos.


----------



## Vidar (18 Abr 2013)

bullish consensus dijo:


> EstudianteTesorero dijo:
> 
> 
> > Habrá que tener paciencia y esperar que de aquí 2 o 3 años, cuando el oro se haya disparado, salga otra vez con la cabeza agachada reconociendo formalmente su mega owned pero interiormente continúe deseándonos lo peor, como buen mezquino envidioso de los que tienen mas que él.
> ...


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 Abr 2013)

micamor dijo:


> P.D. No voy a negar que es duro saber que voy a perder un 4% de interés. La perdidas son grandes es cierto.



En CHF no pierdes nada:

Switzerland Inflation Rate

El CHF tiene deflación...¡tus CHF valen cada vez más!.


----------



## Vidar (18 Abr 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> En CHF no pierdes nada:
> 
> Switzerland Inflation Rate
> 
> El CHF tiene deflación...¡tus CHF valen cada vez más!.



Lo malo que el EUR/CHF está fijado alrededor de 1,20 por lo que vas a obtener un parecido número de CHF por tus € en cualquier momento.

El peligro es que por mal que vaya el € a Suiza le conviene tener un CHF bajo por las exportaciones y se puede ir a 1,50-1,60 que ha sido el ratio que tenía antes de fijarlo.

Quizá lo mejor es tener de los dos y que se compensen.

.


----------



## Gorroto (18 Abr 2013)

Yo entiendo que cada producto bancario tiene su cliente potencial... y desconozco la realidad del autor de este hilo, asi como la del resto de foreros... pero veo metiendose a la gente en unos lios financieros muy muy arriesgados por temores la mayor parte de las veces reales, pero tb algo infundados.

Meterse y arriesgarte a perder dinero por cambio de divisas, por comisiones bancarias en bancos preparados para gentes con grandes fortunas y que tienen asesores financieros que les negocian y gestionan este tipo de cuestiones, meterte a comprar oro, o arte o joyas... en resumen cualquier cosa de la que no tienes ni puta idea... es tremendamente temerario

Como dijo algun otro esta el asunto de tener que irte a suiza a firmar papeles con el consiguiente gasto, quizas tengas que ir mas adelante para cualquier otro tipo de cuestiones cuando el banco reclame tu presencia fisica... y respondele que eres un pringado que viaja en low cost y que tienes que volver en el dia porque alli es todo muy caro, o que vas en transporte publico y que mire uzté::. Aparte los nulos intereses...

Es decir vas sumando gastos, dinero que estas perdiendo y ademas con riesgos.

Que si, que es cierto que mañana puede petar esto y que nos roben todos o parte de nuestros ahorros... pero sinceramente no se si le ocurriria lo mismo en Suiza...


----------



## 0absoluto (18 Abr 2013)

@Gorroto Evidentemente abrir cuentas en un banco suizo con más de 100K no es baladí. Desde mi punto de vista, ésta opción es para patrimonios importantes en los que hay que DIVERSIFICAR riesgos, y ésta cuenta en Suiza sería UNA PARTE más. Por ejemplo un 20% o un 25%. Y para las personas con estos patrimonios, un viaje (o varios) a Suiza no es ningún problema.


----------



## erre (18 Abr 2013)

Si vas a llevar 100k, un viaje de avión de 300€ es un 0.3%... ya estás palmando un 3% por no generar intereses - no te debería importar mucho.

Por lo demás, la comisión de mantenimiento es muy baja y sólo requiere un viaje. Incluso para darte de baja lo puedes hacer a distancia.

0absoluto: ¿por qué no más de un 25% si hemos dicho que es de lo más seguro del mundo? 8:

Pregunta: ¿y UBS? ¿alguien sabe? A mí no me responden...


----------



## Vidar (18 Abr 2013)

Lo mismo te gastas más en ir a un Benidorm cualquiera. En Zurich hay mucho que ver y es un sitio muy fino donde da gusto ir.

.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 Abr 2013)

Gorroto dijo:


> Yo entiendo que cada producto bancario tiene su cliente potencial... y desconozco la realidad del autor de este hilo, asi como la del resto de foreros... pero veo metiendose a la gente en unos lios financieros muy muy arriesgados por temores la mayor parte de las veces reales, pero tb algo infundados.



¿_Algo infundados_, dice usted?.







...y además ir a Suiza es un placer en sí mismo.

Mis "expediciones" suizas yo me las he tomado como unas interesantísimas vacaciones.

Yo fui en plan low-cost (, autovías españolas, coche diésel no más 110 km/h, _Routes Nationales_ franchutes gratuitas, comer en el coche, Hoteles Ibis) y no se gastan más de 100€ diarios.

Por cierto: Un Ibis Suizo es como un hotel de 3 estrellas español...

¡Y qué maravilla de país!.

Aquí la gente marchando de vacaciones y gastándose un pastizal en ir a tostarse a las Canarias y quejándose del precio del viaje a Suiza, que es OTRA CULTURA Y OTRA CIVILIZACIÓN (superior). Vivir para ver.



micamor dijo:


> En ZKB desconozco el tema del oro físico, además su página en versión completa solo está en Alemán.



El ZKB tienen una bóveda con toneladas de oro, plata y hasta paladio, platino y rodio para invertir.

Puedes comprar lo que quieras y ellos te lo guardan. Los suizos son muy metaleros.


----------



## micamor (18 Abr 2013)

Gorroto dijo:


> Yo entiendo que cada producto bancario tiene su cliente potencial... y *desconozco la realidad del autor de este hilo*, .



Mi mujer y yo tenemos la gran suerte de trabajar los dos, ambos empezados justo al terminar nuestros estudios (nuestros trabajos son cualificados). En su momento tuvimos la opción de comprarnos una gran casa (chalet), pero decidimos vivir en una casa más modesta. Así que pudimos pagarla con nuestros ahorros sin hipoteca, ahora tenemos unos ahorros que superan los 100.000€ y unos hijos que nos gustaría darle una formación adecuada, si es en el extranjero mejor. Mi hijo mayor está aprendiendo alemán. Me encanta la escuela politécnica de Zurich para estudiar. 

Después del sacrifico de ahorrar, no nos gustaría quedar en la misma situación que aquellos que se han dedicado a vivir la vida. Así que después de mucho meditar Suiza ha sido la mejor opción.

El viaje es caro, posiblemente, pero nosotros todos los años hacemos un viaje de placer al extranjero, este año ha tocado Suiza. Por cierto Suiza es una preciosidad. 

Pero es cierto, colores hay muchos y gustos también. Cada cual, tendrá que ser consecuente con sus decisiones, y yo con las mías.

Ante la pregunta ¿cómo he ahorrado tanto?, yo supero el medio siglo.


----------



## 0absoluto (19 Abr 2013)

erre dijo:


> 0absoluto: ¿por qué no más de un 25% si hemos dicho que es de lo más seguro del mundo? 8:
> .



Pues precisamente por la misma palabrá que puse en mayúsculas: DIVERSIFICAR.
Dice el refrán que no conviene poner todos los huevos en la misma cesta, no sea que se te caiga.
Hay diferentes productos para diversificar: Viviendas, IPFs, Fondos de inversión, acciones, metales, etc. Y ahora con la libertad de movimiento de capitales, a todo eso se añade la posibilidad de repartirlo por diferentes paises.
Si consideras que Suiza es lo más seguro, pues en lugar de poner 300K en un banco, pues pones 100K en tres bancos, o 150K en dos.


----------



## anaa (25 Abr 2013)

*Pregunta a micamor*

Hola a todos.
Me gustaría que me ayudarais un poco con el tema de Zürchen Kantonalbank. Yo he llamado y he quedado en que iría los primeros días de julio a firmar al banco. No tengo claro si abrirlo en euros o francos, o mitad y mitad. No entiendo nada de finanzas y no sé si el poner la mitad en francos me puede perjudicar o beneficiar. Por otra parte, quería meter algo más de 100000 euros, pero el FDG de Suiza solo te garantiza hasta 100000 francos, y por eso el poner más puede resultar peligroso.
Me piden un extracto actual del banco que refleje la cantidad a trasferir. ¿A qué extracto se refieren? ¿Se refiere a un documento que me tiene que firmar el banco?

Agradecería toda información posible. Gracias.





micamor dijo:


> Desconozco la comisiones por el tema de acciones y otros productos financieros.
> Para operar en bolsa, creo que SQ puede ser una buena opción.
> Yo solamente lo quiero (de momento para custodiar mis ahorros)
> 
> ...





---------- Post added 25-abr-2013 at 18:27 ----------

Hola a todos.
Me gustaría que me ayudarais un poco con el tema de Zürchen Kantonalbank. Yo he llamado y he quedado en que iría los primeros días de julio a firmar al banco. No tengo claro si abrirlo en euros o francos, o mitad y mitad. No entiendo nada de finanzas y no sé si el poner la mitad en francos me puede perjudicar o beneficiar. Por otra parte, quería meter algo más de 100000 euros, pero el FDG de Suiza solo te garantiza hasta 100000 francos, y por eso el poner más puede resultar peligroso.
Me piden un extracto actual del banco que refleje la cantidad a trasferir. ¿A qué extracto se refieren? ¿Se refiere a un documento que me tiene que firmar el banco?


----------



## erre (25 Abr 2013)

Por lo que me han dicho a mí, he entendido que un pantallazo de tu cuenta basta.

Además hay que justificar ingresos, y con copia de la declaración de la renta sería suficiente.

En cuanto a los 100'000 garantizados, aquí dicen que en ZKB el cantón responde sin límites. Otra opción es poner algo en UBS ( parece ser q mínimo 50'000, aunque yo no consigo que me respondan)

Saludos


----------



## anaa (1 May 2013)

Hola.

¿Quieres decir que con imprimir la pantalla de la cuenta on-line es suficiente?

A AYN me gustaría preguntarle cuándo abrió esa cuenta y si la abrió en euros o CHF. Pregunté a los de ZKB si se podía cambiar de divisa más tarde y me dijo que sí, pero supongo que si sucede algo, va a ser muy difícil que te la cambien en ese momento si ya no lo has hecho antes. 

Tengo una duda. Si abro una cuenta en euros y el euro desaparece...¿qué euro tomarían como referencia para hacerme el cambio?

También había pensado abrir fondos domiciliados en el extranjero y con gestor extranjero, aunque el banco (la entidad depositaria) sería español (Inversis). ¿Creéis que sería una buena medida para protegerme de todo lo que pueda pasar, o simplemente me protegería ante un corralito y de una quita, pero no de una posible salida del euro? ¿Qué sería mejor, una cuenta en Suiza o la idea de los fondos?

Siento que sean tantas preguntas, pero estoy hecha un lio.


----------



## Vidar (10 May 2013)

anaa dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> ¿Quieres decir que con imprimir la pantalla de la cuenta on-line es suficiente?
> 
> ...



Lleva la documentación de todo lo que tengas por que si les dejas con 100K y luego quieres meter más te pueden poner problemas.

A la segunda pregunta pues te diría que es personal, ¿quieres ganar (o perder) algo con riesgo o mantener lo que tienes? Supongo que quieres lo segundo al pensar en ZKB.

.


----------



## EmpresarioSinFuerzas (30 May 2013)

Hay algun banco que merezca la pena que no te pida tanto??? Yo no llego a 100.000 euros


----------



## quaver (30 May 2013)

EmpresarioSinFuerzas dijo:


> Hay algun banco que merezca la pena que no te pida tanto??? Yo no llego a 100.000 euros




BCF


----------



## abogado-memendez_borrado (30 May 2013)

anaa dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> ¿Quieres decir que con imprimir la pantalla de la cuenta on-line es suficiente?
> 
> ...



El euro d Alemania supongo. Usan un banco alemán como corresponsal para sus cuentas en euros


http://www.zkb.ch/etc/ml/repository/textdokumente/english/correspondent_banks_pdf.File.pdf


----------



## nekcab (14 Feb 2017)

Aunque el post es antiguo, hoy traigo novedades.

Resulta que el banco que abre el post, allá por el 2015 triplicó o casi, sus tarifas para cuentas a NO-residentes. Hasta ahí, dentro de lo que cabe... normal.

Pero resulta que indagando sobre entidades suizas sobre las que había contactado para ver las condiciones que requerían, encontré una que andaba por el estilo del ZKB de antes de que le diera por triplicar las tarifas. Ok.

Bueno, pues hoy me da por retomar el asunto y descubro que esa entidad, a partir del 1 de Enero de 2017 ya no admite clientes concretamente de España.

Y la verdad, yo empiezo a sospechar que a parte de políticas concretas de las propias entidades, mucho me temo que anda la mano larga de la UE, a parte claro está, de lo poco atractivas que pueden resultar cuentas abiertas por españolitos.


----------



## Barruno (20 Feb 2017)

Es increible como han machacado la libre circulación de capitales en la UE.
SEGURO que era más facil hace 40 años abrir una cuenta en UE que ahora.
Y la discriminacion hacia el ahorrador español, de juzgado de guardia.

Hay que acabar con la UE pero ya.
Sólo ha traido desgracias y ha quitado ventajas incluso que habia hasta ahora y antes de la unión.

Demencial.

Lo de que dejasen de permitir abrir ctas en Ing de Luxemburgo todavia se entendía por el tema de competencia hacia el ing de España... pero con el bamco que se menta aqui, ya se les cae la careta de hacia donde van


----------



## el juli (20 Feb 2017)

Por no hablar del modelo 720 del ínclito Montoro Salvaje y sus demenciales sanciones. Parece que la Comisión le ha llamado a capítulo


----------



## -H- (13 Feb 2018)

Seguís con cuentas en ZKB? que comisiones estáis pagando? pagan algo de interés para al menos amortizar los gastos que cobren?


----------



## -H- (7 Sep 2018)

Alguien nos puede comentar más de las condiciones actuales del ZKB para no residentes?


----------



## quaver (8 Sep 2018)

-H- dijo:


> Seguís con cuentas en ZKB? que comisiones estáis pagando? pagan algo de interés para al menos amortizar los gastos que cobren?



Yo no tengo en ZKB, pero en BCF pasaron a pedir un saldo mínimo de 50.000 CHF, sino comisión de 600 fr.
Los intereses son más bien bajos. Cuentas de ahorro en CHF dan unos 0.2% hasta 100.000 y 0.04% para cantidades mayores.


----------



## nekcab (8 Sep 2018)

-H- dijo:


> Alguien nos puede comentar más de las condiciones actuales del ZKB para no residentes?



Minimo: 100K
Comision Mtto: 420 francos anual

Ya te avanzo que mucha de la banca suiza se puso MUY dura con apertura cuentas a no residentes. A lo sumo, franceses y alemanes.


----------



## max power (9 Sep 2018)

De no llegar a las cantidades exigidas por la banca suiza, creéis que tiene algún efecto protector colocar dinero en N26 (cuenta domiciliada en Alemania con código DEXX XXXX.....) o Monese (cuenta en UKcom código GBXX XXXX....)?

Gracias.


----------



## -H- (12 Sep 2018)

nekcab dijo:


> Minimo: 100K
> Comision Mtto: 420 francos anual
> 
> Ya te avanzo que mucha de la banca suiza se puso MUY dura con apertura cuentas a no residentes. A lo sumo, franceses y alemanes.



YA digo que ahora a Españoles piden tener parte en uno de sus fondos 
Es una locura
Alguien sabe alguna forma de escurrirse de esta peticion o esta trabajando con ellos en mejores condiciones y me las puede comentar?
Gracias


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Sep 2018)

anaa dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> ¿Quieres decir que con imprimir la pantalla de la cuenta on-line es suficiente?
> 
> ...



En ambas divisas.

Voy viendo que lo sensato es tenerlo todo en NO € en Suiza, porsiaca.

Yo no tengo todo en Suiza. tengo la otra mitad de mi patrimonio en Expaña. Suiza es mi "bote salvavidas".


----------



## -H- (12 Sep 2018)

Estimado AYN RANDiano2: ¿nos puede dar alguna pista a los que todavía lo queremos abrir para hacerlo en condiciones decentes? ¿que condiciones disfruta usted?
Gracias


----------



## Le Truhan (12 Sep 2018)

Impresionante hilo, ahora no tengo esas capacidades economicas, pero al menos quiero enterarme.


----------



## stockman (16 Sep 2018)

Algun banco Noruego que permita hacerlo?


----------



## Fukuoka San (10 Ene 2021)

micamor dijo:


> Aunque hay varios post sobre esta banco, pero están difuminados en el foro.
> Aquí dejo información clara y directa:
> 
> ¿Como abrir una cuenta en ZBK? Banco Cantonal de Zurich
> ...



Por fin encuentro el hilo...


----------



## Fukuoka San (12 Ene 2021)

Información actualizada a día de hoy de los requisitos para abrir la cuenta:


Los titulares de la cuenta tienen que venir a firmar los contratos en Zürich
Copia de la última declaración fiscal
Estado de cuenta actual en donde se encuentra el dinero y en el cual se refleje los nombres de los titulares
Curriculum vitae de cada uno (resumen corto es suficiente)
Comprobantes del origen del dinero
Mínimo de inversiones 100'000.-EUR (a partir de un ingreso total superior a los 200'000 tiene que estar mínimo el 60% de la totalidad invertida)
 

Costes de inversión:

Nuestros fondos estratégicos en EUR y CHF tienen un coste de mantenimiento de entre 1.2 a 1.5% (dependiendo del tipo de riesgo). Esta comisión no se carga en la cuenta, se descuenta directamente más o menos un 0.1% mensualmente del fondo. Lo que quiere decir que siempre van a ver lo que tienen neto. Inversiones con asesoría (modelo clásico) cuesta alrededor de un 1.1% al año y conlleva los gastos de gestión y aparte todas las transacciones del año. Si quieren hacer todo por su cuenta, saldría bastante caro ya que el mantenimiento son entre 0.2% a 0.4% (dependiendo de las posiciones que mantengan) y a parte so cobraría por cada transacción entre 0.5% y 0.7%. Adjunto le mando como deseo un ejemplo de nuestros fondos estratégicos para que le pueda echar un vistazo.



Resumen de los costes de las cuentas:


Cuenta en EUR 36.- CHF al año
Cuenta en CHF 12.- CHF al año
Cuenta en otra moneda 36.- CHF al año
Reporte fiscal para el Modelo 100 y 714 en español incluido en nuestras soluciones (si decide invertir por su cuenta, cuesta entre 100 a 300 CHF al año)


----------



## juantxxxo (12 Ene 2021)

Poned chincheta a este hilo quién corresponda. No seáis tontos.


----------



## Fukuoka San (21 Ene 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Información actualizada a día de hoy de los requisitos para abrir la cuenta:
> 
> 
> Los titulares de la cuenta tienen que venir a firmar los contratos en Zürich
> ...



Más info.


Respuesta del Zurich Kantonal Bank


¿Los autorizados en la cuenta tienen que presentar alguna documentación?

No, el autorizado no tiene que presentar ninguna documentación.



¿Hay alguna manera de que los titulares no tengan que ir a Zurich a abrir la cuenta? En BBVA Suiza, se gestiona sin ir a Zurich.

A día de hoy los titulares tienen que venir a Suiza. *Por la gran demanda que esta habiendo en los últimos meses de España para poder abrir una cuenta estamos intentando recibir una excepción por la situación actual. *Para recibir la excepción necesitaría varios detalles de su parte entre otros la cantidad que planean transferir a parte de la información personal.



¿Qué otras comisiones tiene la cuenta? ¿Apertura, cierre, transferencias, recepción,...?

Apertura, cierre y cierre no conllevan costes.

Transferencias SEPA (en EUR y que el banco receptor también sea un miembro SEPA) también son gratuitas

Transferencia en otras monedas mínimo 4.- CHF o máximo 20.- CHF por transferencia

Mantenimiento de las cuentas en moneda de referencia CHF à 12.- CHF al año

Mantenimiento de las cuentas en otra moneda de referencia à 36.- CHF al año

Reporte fiscal anual en español y en EUR para el Modelo 100 (entre 100 a 300 CHF anuales). Si se deciden por una de las posibilidades de inversión de nuestro banco en vede hacerlo por su cuenta este coste estaría incluido

360.- CHF anuales por cada propietario (dependiendo de como decidan invertir el dinero también aquí estaría este coste incluido, pero esto lo tendríamos que hablar en persona)





¿En qué productos invierte ZKB el capital de la cuenta? ¿Qué disponibilidad tiene una vez invertido?

Nuestros productos son todos líquidos lo que quiere decir que en máximo 3 días laborales el dinero estaría en su cuenta. Invertimos en todo tipo de productos según el deseo de nuestro cliente. Hay varias posibilidades.



¿Cualquier reclamación sobre el capital por parte de España, sigue teniendo que resolverse en tribunales Suizos?

Si. Pero tenemos la obligación de mandar 1 vez al año los datos a final de cada año a la hacienda Suiza para que si España solicita la información Suiza le pueda mandar la información de todas las cuentas con titulares que residen en España de todos los bancos en Suiza.

Traspasar fondos de pensiones no es posible. (Nota mía: es posible traspadarlos, si se puede cambiar la denominación del fondo de ISIN ES(paña) a ISIN LU (uxenburbo)). Tendría que ser liquidez o inversiones comunes que estén disponibles para todo el mundo como por ejemplo acciones.



El comprobante del origen quiere decir que tiene que demostrarnos como genero el dinero. Si se trata de ahorros propios con la última declaración fiscal en donde veamos lo que gana nos bastaría. En el caso de que haya recibido gran parte o todo de una herencia, necesitaríamos los documentos de la herencia en donde estén todos los detalles especificados.


----------



## bitxera (24 Abr 2022)

Lo "fácil" que era entonces y lo complicado que es ahora todo en todos sitios


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (24 Abr 2022)

bitxera dijo:


> Lo "fácil" que era entonces y lo complicado que es ahora todo en todos sitios



Yo me hice la cuenta en dukascopy bien rápido.


----------



## bitxera (24 Abr 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> Yo me hice la cuenta en dukascopy bien rápido.



Igual, igual, no es. No fastidiemos


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (24 Abr 2022)

bitxera dijo:


> Igual, igual, no es. No fastidiemos



Claro que es igual, IBAN suizo y sin comisiones

Que más quieres


----------

